# TED Talks: New Bionics



## Alex (20/8/15)

*New Bionics Let Us Run, Climb and Dance | Hugh Herr | TED Talks *


----------



## Paulie (20/8/15)

Alex said:


> *New Bionics Let Us Run, Climb and Dance | Hugh Herr | TED Talks *




Aaaand Skynet is Born lol Look out for Arnie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (21/8/15)

ooh wow. they move so comfortably. fantastic video thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/8/15)

Shudder to think on the total price of those making and fitting those marvels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

